# Danbury VW T2 - miles per gallon ?



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

We are thinking of buying one of the new VW T2 vans that Danbury import from Brazil and then convert. I would be grateful to hear any comments by anyone who owns one particularly how many miles to the gallon the van does. That could well be the deciding factor in the end.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
We hire these VWs and with respect fuel consunption will be the least of you worries, but about 24mpg would be a fair average.
The big problems are rust and poor build quality. If you are building the camper from a bus you won't have to put up with the appalling build quality and layout, so, if you get one, first job, underseal, second job underseal. If you have it two tone painted, buy the container of touch up £80 yes £80 but trust me you will want it.
You may also wish to check out the cost of spares.....
If you are going to buy the full conversion you will be looking at £34000.
I don't want to be to negative so, they are cool and wherever you stop you will make new friends.
Hope this helps.
Terry


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

Tel999 thanks for the advice it was very helpful - I've heard something similar from friends at work. Will spend my inheritance on something a bit more reliable !


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We looked at these but did not buy. instead we have a modern T5 4x4 which averages about 37/38mpg. We chose the layout with the cooker, sink, fridge, porta-potty, etc at the back and really like it. We weren't overly impressed with Danbury service either, we were serious customers but would they bother to phone us back!
lala


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I read a short report in the Telegraph on one, where they said "Compared with VW's £40,000 California, though, the Danbury oozes credibility and economy."

That kind of implies its quite cheap, so in fitting with its retro coolness, but then says list prices go up to £35500, probably plus extras!

Mad!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...2-caravan-with-Danbury-conversion-review.html


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have to disagree with jj...

I would spend 15K on an old one either restored or really original. The nes ones will depreciate like thunder too.


----------



## intheknow (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats the thing you cant get a good old one for £15000 (they look shiny and nice but they arent underneath and still 50 years old!) and its old engine - no power - no economy. The new ones have the latest VW bio fuel engine in them and last time I was on the M4 one passed me doing 80! They hold the money too just look at the web site to see used ones. The new ones dont loose hardly any money second hand. Their T5 convsersions are the best Ive seen and the choice of design is massive. Shame they didnt phone back lalala though but that can happen in the best company when they are really busy! Great to see a British company doing well though in this day and age.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

intheknow said:


> They hold the money too just look at the web site to see used ones. .


WRONG!

£34000 new

20000 two years later - FACT !!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

You also need to bear in mind how far a VW T2, even a new one made in Brazil, will protect you and your loved ones (or not) in the event of an accident. I shudder even thinking about it. 80 mph ... oooer 8O 

On the other hand a brand new pukka VW California T5 is now looking the wrong side of £40K; specced up with extras you could easily be spending £50K, which is bonkers money for a small campervan. 

So, maybe a good compromise is a late model used T4? 40 mpg is achieveable on a long journey. 


SD


----------



## intheknow (Aug 31, 2010)

plenty of people spend £20 - £30k on a normal car so I cant see why a campervan at say £40k is expensive if you have many years use and lots of fun? Campervans are worth a lot more second hand than a normal car / people carrier and a VW T2 or say a T5 can be used every day as a normal people carrier aswell as your holiday escape. Lots of people downsizing from bigger coachbuilt motorhomes if you read the magazines probably so they can use one car and not have to run two or more. Makes sense to me.


----------

